# [Wet Thumb Forum]-is this fertiliser safe?



## doubledark (Jun 12, 2003)

Hi all
I’ve come across a fertiliser with the following analysis;

% W/W
Sulphur (as sulphates) 6.29
Calcium	(as carbonates)	10
Magnesium	(as sulphate) 3.62
Manganese	(as sulphate) 2.88
Iron (as chelate) 2.73
Copper (as sulphate) 1.25
Zinc (as sulphate) 1
Boron (as borate) .09
Molybdenum .0038

Firstly, is there anything in this mix that is toxic (copper??) and if it’s safe, what amount / 100l would be a safe starting point.


----------



## doubledark (Jun 12, 2003)

Hi all
I’ve come across a fertiliser with the following analysis;

% W/W
Sulphur (as sulphates) 6.29
Calcium	(as carbonates)	10
Magnesium	(as sulphate) 3.62
Manganese	(as sulphate) 2.88
Iron (as chelate) 2.73
Copper (as sulphate) 1.25
Zinc (as sulphate) 1
Boron (as borate) .09
Molybdenum .0038

Firstly, is there anything in this mix that is toxic (copper??) and if it’s safe, what amount / 100l would be a safe starting point.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

That's a VERY high level of copper for the amount of iron that you have. If pressed I would say it's not safe. Plantex CSM, which I consider to be usable but only with regular water changes is 7% iron and only 0.10% copper. I have killed shrimp with Plantex.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Sir Plants-a-lot (Feb 16, 2003)

Would you mind sharing the product name and manufacturer? I'm curious to know what this is...

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## Peter(09) (Jan 18, 2005)

While we are on this subject I just been looking at a fertilizer with the following:-

Total Nitrogen 15%
Ammoniacal nitrogen 6.5%
Ureic nitrogen 8.5%
Phosphorous Pentoxide 30%
Potassium Oxide 15%
Boron 0.02%
Copper 0.07%
Iron chelated by EDTA 0.15%
Manganese 0.05%
Zinc 0.06%

I am not suggesting that this is used as a source of Iron etc, but it contains a lot of Nitrogen and Phosphate and I wondered wether it could be used as that? The other ingredients being so small that they would be insignificant against the dose for nitrogen.
Would it be safe to use and what would the dosage be?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

PC,

It would be a great fertilizer if you wanted to grow green water and algae. It's possible it will kill fish.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Peter(09) (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Rex,
just to explore this idea a bit more.

Obviously if I used this fertilizer to maintain any level of say - Iron, I would quickly end up with a tank which was a solid block of green.

What I am wondering is, what would happen if I used this to maintain an appropriate level of phosphates, the phosphates in this stuff are so high that, after dilution, apart from nitrates the rest would be (I guess) insignificant.

Then the issue is - is it possible to dilute this stuff enough to use? Would the level of added Nitrates be a problem? Are there other things that would be a problem that I haven't a clue about 

I was talking to a friend who works in a garden centre about stump remover, often talked about here as a source for Nitrate?, he said thet in the UK all the products he knows contain paraquat. I considered using one of these products for a short time (milliseconds) and then wisely came down against it.

regards
Peter


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2003)

The brand of this fert is "Manutec", it's called "Trace Elements - Soluble -". This product is manufactured in Australia by Manutec PTY. LTD. A.C.N 008 030 779. 4 Jeanes St Beverley SOUTH AUSTRALIA.

HTH


----------



## doubledark (Jun 12, 2003)

Aquafreak, you beat me to it. 

Have you tried this stuff?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

PC,

If you need phosphate go down to the chemist and look at enemas. Here in the colonies Fleet brand works fine for dosing phosphates. If you need nitrates there is a thread here about where to find PMDD ingredients in the UK. And here is the link to that thread http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=9156020792&m=3366044813

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2003)

No I haven't tried this stuff, and I'm not planning to, the cu in this stuff really give me the chills now that I think about it.


----------



## doubledark (Jun 12, 2003)

Rex,
if the main concern with the fertiliser mix at the start of this topic is the high level of copper, could I use "Cupri Sorb" by Seachem to remove it? This idea is the result of a nice red on a wet Sunady afternoon ))


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

You could.... but it's like saying can I play with the venomous snake if I have the anti-venom handy?

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------

